# Hygrophila rosanervis



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Just picked some of these sunset hygrophia up today at my lfs. Any tips on how to keep full. I'm running alittle over 2wpg with some co2 injection and eco-complete.

Also I just noticed this is considerd a Federal Noxious Weed.
Is this plant safe for all fish.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

yep, safe for fish Being a federal noxious weed means that it is very invasive and thus should not be introduced into natural waterways. Its fast, hardy growth means that it can easily take over a new habitat, choking out native vegetation and causing harm to the natural environment; like when sheep and goats were introduced to Australia. It is not poisonous or anything like that Your tank conditions sound fine for it to thrive. It like lots of trace supplementation to produce the beautiful red color.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

From what I've read you should not dispose of cuttings from this plant (or other noxious weeds) by flushing them. I throw mine into a waste container on my patio and let them dry before putting them in the trash. Hopefully this works because I don't have a fireplace.


----------

